# Skype down GLOBALLY!



## drmike (Sep 21, 2015)

Seems like Skype is down all over the globe today.

Been one of those Mondays...  Expect more as developers push masses of code, summer is over and fake productivity is back in session.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 21, 2015)

http://heartbeat.skype.com



Quote said:


> Issues with Skype status and calling
> 
> By Leonas Sendrauskas on September 21, 2015.
> 
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 21, 2015)

It was a pain, all I got was Skype can't connect and thought it was my mac playing up, to then finally get on via the web version.


----------



## drmike (Sep 21, 2015)

So much for Skype and any distributed or P2P design these days.

Long overdue to jump ship, or at least diversify to something.   What are others out there liking?  Long been a fan of Jabber.  ToxIM is a another project that has been interesting (wasn't mature enough last time I tried it out).


----------



## zafouhar (Sep 21, 2015)

Its been over 6 hours and still offline.


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 21, 2015)

drmike said:


> So much for Skype and any distributed or P2P design these days.
> 
> Long overdue to jump ship, or at least diversify to something.   What are others out there liking?  Long been a fan of Jabber.  ToxIM is a another project that has been interesting (wasn't mature enough last time I tried it out).



they moved it to the cloud though, they used to be P2P.

http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows-desktop-client/Group-chat-P2P-vs-Cloud-based/td-p/3796981


----------



## MannDude (Sep 21, 2015)

Skype sucks, but unfortunately that seems to be the most common messenger people use. I don't like having to run multiple messengers with just a few people on each one...


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 21, 2015)

Been having issues all day and I still am..

Sucks because I had some pretty important things to discuss today and I mainly use Skype for everything.


----------



## zafouhar (Sep 21, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Been having issues all day and I still am..
> 
> Sucks because I had some pretty important things to discuss today and I mainly use Skype for everything.



Chris you can use the web based Skype version, that version works mostly (if we exclude skype groups)


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

drmike said:


> So much for Skype and any distributed or P2P design these days.
> 
> Long overdue to jump ship, or at least diversify to something.   What are others out there liking?  Long been a fan of Jabber.  ToxIM is a another project that has been interesting (wasn't mature enough last time I tried it out).



The issues with Skype availability only really started when they _moved away_ from the P2P model...

Still using XMPP here. For the rare audio/video call, Jitsi Meet.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2015)

What I'm curious about is Jitsi and how they incoprorated the video chat into their client when XMPP is mostly for text (iirc).  

Also, I kinda wish Jitsi operated more like Skype in the UI department but of course beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 22, 2015)

> So much for Skype and any distributed or P2P design these days.
> 
> Long overdue to jump ship, or at least diversify to something.   What are others out there liking?  Long been a fan of Jabber.  ToxIM is a another project that has been interesting (wasn't mature enough last time I tried it out).



Jabber (XMPP) is a protocol, not a chat service.  We run an internal chat server based on XMPP and it's rock solid (and distributed/HA for that matter in our setup).


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> > Jabber (XMPP) is a protocol, not a chat service.  We run an internal chat server based on XMPP and it's rock solid (and distributed/HA for that matter in our setup).


Oh I know  splitting gray hairs   That's what is nice about Jabber, not corn holed into some one hallway, no outlet decision.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 22, 2015)

> KnownHost-Jonathan said:
> 
> 
> > > Jabber (XMPP) is a protocol, not a chat service.  We run an internal chat server based on XMPP and it's rock solid (and distributed/HA for that matter in our setup).
> ...


For both clients and servers


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 22, 2015)

Skype has been working fine for the most part today. Seems like a few messages were delayed but not a total outage like yesterday.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

It's been flaking out here and there today for me.  Nothing like yesterday was.

Their online user headcount seems way way down though.


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> What I'm curious about is Jitsi and how they incoprorated the video chat into their client when XMPP is mostly for text (iirc).
> 
> Also, I kinda wish Jitsi operated more like Skype in the UI department but of course beggers can't be choosers.



Poorly, that's how 

Seriously, though - yes, XMPP is absolutely a text protocol (which is one of the reasons I don't like it very much, from a developer point of view). There are a lot of extensions, though: https://xmpp.org/xmpp-protocols/xmpp-extensions/

Notably, I believe it uses Jingle and its associated follow-up XEPs.


----------

